# Is 2016 too old to buy a full suspension carbon Rocky Mountain element



## Loamrider (1 mo ago)

Just wondering if this bike is too old to buy now 
here it is https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3514070/


----------



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

Haven’t looked at it, but you don’t want to buy a 6 year old carbon dual suspension.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

snow snakes said:


> Haven’t looked at it, but you don’t want to buy a 6 year old carbon dual suspension.


Why?


----------



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

A. Rider said:


> Why?


Well, in this case (I did look) - non boost spacing, 32mm fork, looks to be proprietary shock size(?), the next Rs that came on the bike, super outdated geometry, and all that is probably going to need $500 USD in service out of the gate. At this price bracket, invest in success and get a wicked good modern hardtail.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

snow snakes said:


> Haven’t looked at it, but you don’t want to buy a 6 year old carbon dual suspension.


I just bought a full suspension bike manufactured in 2006 yesterday 🤣 . Not for that much though. I still occasionally ride a full suspension bike from 1999 too.


----------



## NeedleBanger (8 mo ago)

Hell no it's not too old to buy!! I still have a '16 Pivot Mach 429 with the same suspension & groupset and as long as it's been properly maintained then a new chain / cassette / bottom bracket / suspension service will have it riding perfectly. If you got that Element for $3000 CAD I'd say you're doing extremely well in the grand scheme of things. A dropper would be nice 🤷‍♂️ The frame will still still be solid especially if that's the only little nick.


----------



## brex17 (Jan 31, 2019)

At $3K?
There is nothing about that bike that is worth $3K.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

I bought a 2012 Jet 9 last year; aluminum though. Nothing wrong with older bikes.

I'm guessing you're asking about the age of the carbon more than anything else because most people seem to be worried about frame integrity on older bikes. I see people say carbon is better than aluminum regarding older bikes, but I see as many people say aluminum is better.

If it's not about the frame material, that would be a great bike for the money. I'd think it should land on a lower price, but it's not too high for what it is.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

That's about $2250 USD. It's not a bad deal if you prioritize low weight, you're relatively light (mostly to preserve those Crest rims), and you're not trying to set records on the downhills. This XL is close to a modern L and the parts were mostly excellent for 2016 (though I'd be wary of the pedal inserts on the crank). You don't need Boost for 11S and you could slack the 70.5D head angle out to 68.5D with an angleset. If the suspension is good shape, it could be worth a look.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

My estimate would be about 2k (US$), and really no more. The bottom is dropping out of the used market right now.


----------



## mcarter76 (Jun 3, 2017)

It can be risky to buy used, but if you trust the seller enough and the photos look good. Definitely try to get the lowest price you can, to allow for repairs or upgrades like a dropper post.


----------



## bigE29er (Jul 26, 2019)

At that price you could get a nice modern hardtail with a dropper post and all other new components... I would not spend 3100 for a used bike...


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

You'll get wildly varying opinions on value on this site. My only advice is that old suspension usually needs service, and to be sure the geometry suits you.


----------



## billb0872 (Sep 6, 2007)

Just look into the history of Rocky Mountain before you pull the trigger on a used one. Their quality had been sub-par until recently, lots of cracked frames. if you crack a used frame, your out all your money.


----------



## Loamrider (1 mo ago)

bigE29er said:


> At that price you could get a nice modern hardtail with a dropper post and all other new components... I would not spend 3100 for a used bike...


That’s what I’m thinking I will do but i saw this and I rlly like Rocky Mountain I have one of their bikes already and I was mostly asking abt if the frame would be too fragile


----------



## Loamrider (1 mo ago)

Loamrider said:


> That’s what I’m thinking I will do but i saw this and I rlly like Rocky Mountain I have one of their bikes already and I was mostly asking abt if the frame would be too fragile


More info I’m Trying to find a bike I can race xc I already have a enduro bike that I race enduro on lol


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

That bike probably works quite well and you would have a great time riding it. And it rides better than a new bike that is the same price. I think it would be a good buy, but $2500 is a more appropriate price.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

When I was looking to go up from a 26 to a 29 around that time, I was underwhelmed with the designs and bought a 27.5. A couple years later, it seemed to me that 29ers got dialed in by manufacturers and I ended up buying one. That bike will work fine, but newer geometry will be better, I think.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

LMN said:


> I think it would be a good buy$2500 is a more appropriate price.


2500 CAD or USD?


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

I would shy away based on it being a warranty replacement frame. Not much chance it won’t break too, us XL sized riders tend to beat up XC bikes.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

phantoj said:


> 2500 CAD or USD?


CAD


----------



## NeedleBanger (8 mo ago)

NeedleBanger said:


> If you got that Element for $3000 CAD I'd say you're doing extremely well in the grand scheme of things.


"The grand scheme of things" being the very limited supply on Canada's Pinkbike buy/sell, especially in XL. I'd wager to say this sort of thing doesn't come around often. $3000 new off the shelf is basically going to get you a Walmart/Costco bike these days, so your choices are either that or the Element with top end parts that are still relevant. I'm not saying impulsively jump on the Element sale, but you're definitely in the right ballpark for our market.


----------



## Notyetman (Dec 12, 2021)

I would say skip this bike and focus more on bikes 2020 and newer. It appears that was about the time when manufacturers really started coming out with much longer reaches, shorter seat tubes for longer droppers, slacker head tubes, steeper seat tubeS, etc. (can anyone tell me why it is impossible to make the ’S’ small case on ‘tubes‘ after seat?). 
btw anyone interested in a 2014, 27.5”, Norco Sight Carbon? I’ll have it for sale after winter.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Hard pass on it and almost anything listed in Canada on PB and Ki-Junk-Ji.
Clowns are running rampant trying to get MORE than the MSRP for a 4/6/10/12 year old bikes with little to no warranty.
The bottom has fallen out of the used MTB market in most countries, but I expect it will take YEARS for that to happen in Canada as the sellers have hard heads in Canada. 

Save and buy what you can find/afford new.


----------



## NeedleBanger (8 mo ago)

Porsche Mountain Bike $2,000 USD
2012 Pivot 429 Carbon Size SM $2,300 USD

I'd say you're doing pretty good with the Rocky honestly.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

NeedleBanger said:


> Porsche Mountain Bike $2,000 USD
> 2012 Pivot 429 Carbon Size SM $2,300 USD
> 
> I'd say you're doing pretty good with the Rocky honestly.


???? Not to be argumentative, but those are only listings with asking price(s).
Sold listing would better qualify as anyone can ask anything......doesn't mean it's gonna sell.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

$3K for a 6 or 7 year old FS bike? Seems steep to me.

Between the bike itself being that old and it being older geo, that’s a hard price to justify IMO.


----------

